# AMF EVEL KNIEVEL bike PARTS WANTED



## tanksalot (Oct 17, 2017)

Anyone have any parts for the AMF 20" Evel Knievel bicycle ? I need a EK bar pad the plastic tank, orange pennant flag . And I'm also willing to hear what other parts people may have for this bike. It figures I had all this stuff a couple of years back . Can pay by PayPal or trade for somthing you may need .


----------



## marius.suiram (Oct 18, 2017)

I have a seat, it is on ebay, but you can have it cheapper.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1977-Evel-...397358?hash=item3af4b1d16e:g:jScAAOSw4PxZ5mdK


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 22, 2017)

I like your seat better than the one on my bike and the price of your seat is decent . But I don't think it will work on my bike . If there is somthing you need please let me know if we can do a trade I'd be glad to trade for the seat . Thank you for the reply. .


----------



## marius.suiram (Oct 22, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> I like your seat better than the one on my bike and the price of your seat is decent . But I don't think it will work on my bike . If there is somthing you need please let me know if we can do a trade I'd be glad to trade for the seat . Thank you for the reply. .




I am doing road bikes.
I am interested in Campagnolo parts, Suntour Superbe, Shimano Dura Ace or 600.
Maybe a Brooks seat in nice condition.
Thanks


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 22, 2017)

marius.suiram said:


> I am doing road bikes.
> I am interested in Campagnolo parts, Suntour Superbe, Shimano Dura Ace or 600.
> Maybe a Brooks seat in nice condition.
> Thanks



I'll take a look around to see if I have anything . I'm not really a road bike person but sometimes I surprise my self on what I have .


----------



## Lindaslemonade (Nov 7, 2017)

tanksalot said:


> View attachment 694098 Anyone have any parts for the AMF 20" Evel Knievel bicycle ? I need a EK bar pad the plastic tank, orange pennant flag . And I'm also willing to hear what other parts people may have for this bike. It figures I had all this stuff a couple of years back . Can pay by PayPal or trade for somthing you may need
> 
> I have everything that you need for this bike. Number plate, decals, gas tank, reflector set. All NOS!
> Not really a seller, prefer to barter. I need black seats like on your bike. Chain guards and handle bars like yours.


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 21, 2018)

Still looking for Evel Knievel stuff.


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 14, 2018)

tanksalot said:


> Still looking for Evel Knievel stuff.



Still looking .


----------



## 7O roadrunner (May 12, 2018)

tanksalot said:


> View attachment 694098 Anyone have any parts for the AMF 20" Evel Knievel bicycle ? I need a EK bar pad the plastic tank, orange pennant flag . And I'm also willing to hear what other parts people may have for this bike. It figures I had all this stuff a couple of years back . Can pay by PayPal or trade for somthing you may need .



I am restoring an EK bike like this one but can't find the molded side number plates....do you still have the bike pictured? if so, I'm looking to have the plates reproduced in a 3d printer....I know this is a leap of faith but is there any way I could borrow yours to scan and produce or maybe you take them and have a cad file made for me...it's a simple process...I'm willing to pay your cost to ship them to me and i'll send you a newly produced set of plates along with your plates undamaged...kinda desperate here...or i'll pay you for the cad file if you can have one made...please email tony_bellis89@yahoo.com or call/text Tony 314-753-2558, I'm in st.Louis Missouri....thank you so much....


----------



## Lindaslemonade (Jan 30, 2019)

tanksalot said:


> View attachment 694098 Anyone have any parts for the AMF 20" Evel Knievel bicycle ? I need a EK bar pad the plastic tank, orange pennant flag . And I'm also willing to hear what other parts people may have for this bike. It figures I had all this stuff a couple of years back . Can pay by PayPal or trade for somthing you may need .


----------



## Lindaslemonade (Jan 30, 2019)

I have lots of Evel Knievel parts on eBay  seller name is 
Lawrence 7121 if you still need parts


----------

